# question about getting my Chi to lose some weight



## Onyx (Nov 28, 2011)

Soo unfortunately my little Chi was pretty overweight but I've gotten her to lose about 1.5 - 2 pounds now (need to re weigh her again) so she needs to lose about 2 pounds to get back to her normal weight.

I was searching online about how many calories she should eat a day to lose weight and found a source that says she should eat about 120 calories. That sounds like a tiny amount to feed a should be 7.5 pound dog. Another source says that she should get 170 calories just to sit around all day, more if she exercises (which obviously she does). I'm very confused, that's a huge difference. I don't want to over feed but I also don't want to under feed her to get her to lose weight.

I feed her Ziwipeak and to get in the 120 calorie range, I feed one ounce of the Ziwipeak a day (which comes out to 134 calories). Does this sound like too little for her size? I just really don't want to starve her to get her to lose weight :help:


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

you can give her green beans


----------

